# Your first car



## Shaolinwind (Sep 27, 2005)

What was your first car, and what was it's cost and condition? 

Mine was a 1987 Jeep Cherokee Laredo with 180,000 miles I got in 1998. It was falling apart. I paid 2000 for it. It was a big dark silver boat of a vehicle with 4 wheel drive (broken), power windows and locks (broken), rear wiper (broken), brown plaid interior, removable back seats (broken) and (broken) AC. THe heater, however, was only (partially broken.) Naturally all these things waited until after I bought it to break. What a pile. I loved it.

Oh yeah, and it had no radio either.  Boom box in the back seat.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 27, 2005)

My first car was a Chevy Chevette which had a diesel engine. It was given to me by my brother in '93. It didn't have a radio or air conditioner, and I drove it until I screwed up the timing by running it out of diesel. I learned a valuable lesson there about always making sure that my vehicle has fuel in the tank. :lol:  

It was a wreck, but it was mine.


Haven't thought about that car in awhile...thanks  .


----------



## dubljay (Sep 27, 2005)

My first car was an 84 Chevy s-10 4 wheel drive.  Cost.. keeping it running with over 500,000 miles on it.  That truck was purchased by my grandparents in October of 1984... I was born that July.  That truck was handed down to me.  I had a blast in that thing.  I drove it for a couple of years until it threw a rod on a stretch of highway out in the middle of no where.  Though to that truck's credit I managed to  climb 2 hills (roughly 1000 ft) to the nearest gas station.

 Proof of preventive mantinece though.  My grandparents had it regularly serviced.  The only major componnets replaced were the transmission, transfer case, water pump, starter, and radiator.  


 *sigh* I miss that truck.  As ugly as it was (body took a beating when my dad drove it a short time) I loved driving it around.  One of these day's I'll get around to replacing the used engine I bought for it... which means never. *sigh*


----------



## hemi (Sep 27, 2005)

A 1968 Ford PU, keep in mind I was born in 73. Hmm I paid $250 for the truck and as for its condition it was sad. I dont know how many miles were on it because the odometer was broken, but when I got it home (on a trailer) I pulled the oil plug and mud came out. Well to make a long story short I pulled the motor 289 and reworked it as I could save money. I was 15 when I got the truck and was working at Precision Tune doing oil changes and helping with tune ups. Anyway after putting every dime I could beg or borrow I went back with 10.5 to 1 forged pistons, bored .40 over, competition cam, headers, high rise intake, and a C-6 tranny that everyone said could not be done but with the help of a torch I got it in. The list goes on and on. Then I put the tack out of my dads old race car (dirt track) and slapped a set of Cragar five spoke wheels with 235x60s (it helped a lot having Harrys Hot Rod next to my shop was able to put a lot in lay a way) 

  Well I drove/ raced the truck for about six months till my dad caught me blowing the doors off a 5.0 mustang just down the road from our house and made me sell the truck. I still wish I had that old beater to this day.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 27, 2005)

My first was a 1969 Cutlass S 350 2-bbl Automatic.  Yellow w/white vinyl top.  As quick as a rabbit and it only cost me $50 (Thanks, Grampy!).

It took all of $7 to fill her up.  My stepdad threatened to put a block of wood under the accelerator pedal to keep me slowed down.

It was the coolest!

egg


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 27, 2005)

1963 Rambler Classic (I started driving in '73).

  No power steering
  No power brakes
  No air conditioning
  AM radio w/one speaker

  and a beautiful V-8 that I could actually work on with everyday tools.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh man, let's see...

 1977 Toyota Corrolla (faded brown) and ragged out (purchased in 1986). My brother and I affectionately called it "The little brown turd!".


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 27, 2005)

1985 Chevy Chevette ... Purchased brand new in May of 85 ... I think it was $5,737.00 ... I negotiated an AM/FM radio for the purchase price (I'm a lousy negotiator). Drove it until I bought a 1992 Mitsubishi 3000 GT in December of 91. I kept it through the summer of 92 to carry my canoe (You can't put a canoe on a 3000GT).  But, gee .... now that I think about it, I can't remember what happened to it. 

Loved my little red Chevette.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2005)

I bought my 1970 Monte Carlo from my brother for $700 in 1985.  It was HUGE and ran on leaded gas - I remember I could fill that puppy's gas tank for under $10 - boy have times changed.  It was silver blue with a green interior and was in great condition, except for some underbody rust.

 The car was wide enough where a 5'6" person could lie down on the bench seats comfortably. 

 One day I couldn't start the darn thing and when we found the problem (loose battery connection) we found that the battery platform was rusted almost clean away and there were bolts missing from the engine (you know - the ones holding it _*IN*_).  Dad insisted I get another car and sell this one back to my brother, which I did.


----------



## mj_lover (Sep 27, 2005)

1988 jeep comanche, love that car (factory designation MJ) 2.5L 5 speed.
i have converted to 4.0L auto 4wd got it for free from my dad after the police pulled it off the road for having a not working e-brake. had alot of body rust. but..witht he help of allsorts of other cars, she's basically rust free now!
great thread


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2005)

A 1989 Toyota Corolla DX that I drove for 12 years. Great car. Technically it was new but I got it in Oct. 1989 at the very end of the season for a great price (around $9K, if memory serves).

I'm only on my second car now--another Toyota!


----------



## CMS (Sep 27, 2005)

'67 Chevy Impala, white ~40k miles.  Got it in '74.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 27, 2005)

91 Mustang GT, 5.0. loved that thing... still miss it. got stolen in college :flammad: 

Only good thing was it slowed me down... had too heavy of a foot


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 27, 2005)

my first car was an 89 subaru, just died last year....it was a death trap the last few months i owned it


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 27, 2005)

1968 GTO got it from the junk yard for 350.00 and had it taken to the school body shop they did all the wodt for virtually for free I just brought the main parts. Which I would have keep that car.

Terry


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 27, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> 1968 GTO got it from the junk yard for 350.00 and had it taken to the school body shop they did all the wodt for virtually for free I just brought the main parts. Which I would have keep that car.
> 
> Terry


 '68 GTO was one of the greatest cars of that time......just awesome. I wanted one so bad, but even if I had the money there was no way my dad would have turned me loose in one! I'm jealous, Terry!


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 27, 2005)

'66 Chevy Impala -- light blue with black interior -- got it for $600 in '74 -- little 283 in it that would kick butt -- and a dynamic 8-track stereo system with chrome speakers!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Blindside (Sep 27, 2005)

'79 VW rabbit L, with a kickin 48 HP diesel engine.  After I blew my headgasket it had the added feature of the James Bond smokescreen, of course I couldn't really turn it off....

Lamont


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 27, 2005)

Year: 1975

Make: Chevrolet

Model: Chevelle Malibu

Stats:

350 Small Block - automatic transmission
2 barrel carb
2 door
Cargo Coils/Springs front and back, with Air Shocks in the rear

Nice speakers in the rear, minus the covers (* so no one knew they were good  *)

It was that middle 70's metallic rust brown. I replaced the both doors, front fascia, and a front fender, all in the brown and black family. It was not pretty, but it got me mostly through college, and also lots of **** raising 

Mileage: 129,000 when bought - 185,000 when the block cracked while I was on vacation and my brother drove it, got it stuck in a farm field, and pulled out by a tractor and the radiator housing, and hten radiator fell out well driving, and lost all coolant before vehicle could be stopped. 

** Sniff ** I miss that car  :wah:


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 27, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> One day I couldn't start the darn thing and when we found the problem (loose battery connection) we found that the battery platform was rusted almost clean away and there were bolts missing from the engine (you know - the ones holding it _*IN*_).  Dad insisted I get another car and sell this one back to my brother, which I did.


 HAHAHA.  I sense brother was trying to unload the car, too?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 27, 2005)

The car was a '79 firebird. The owner before me put a 400 big block in it. To my delight I got 8 miles to the gallon in that thing. Especially after the modifications dad & I put on it. Kinda glad I don't have it now. Reminds me of all the trucks for sale on the bulletin boards.


----------



## Rynocerous (Sep 27, 2005)

My first car was back in 2001, and I bought a brand spanking new 201 Cheverolet Camero.  It was beautiful until some old lady ran a red light and broadsided me.  Yep five days after I got it that woman wrote it off.  You couldn't imagine how ticked I was.  


Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2005)

Ryno's current car.....


 :roflmao:


----------



## Gemini (Sep 27, 2005)

1967 Candy Apple Red Mustang. 6cly, 3 speed with over 100k miles for $175 in '74. Blew the engine, replaced it with a 'lil 289 that put down about 350 hp to the rear wheels. Loved muscle cars (Stangs in particular) ever since. Have an '02 Supercharged 4.6 in the garage now. :ultracool


----------



## detroitfan102 (Sep 27, 2005)

2000 Ford Mustang. Bought it off a 69 year old grandma!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 27, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Ryno's current car.....
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


 
  So is your new name Mr. Softee?  :ultracool


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 28, 2005)

1973 Plymouth Satellite Regent...station wagon.  Paid $100.00 for it.  It had a huge motor in it and the back seat faced rearward so your passengers could see where you'd already been.  Both back seats laid down flat and had plenty of room for ...um..never mind, just remember I was only 16.  That car would roll in any kind of weather.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 28, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> 1973 Plymouth Satellite Regent...station wagon. Paid $100.00 for it. It had a huge motor in it and the back seat faced rearward so your passengers could see where you'd already been. Both back seats laid down flat and had plenty of room for ...um..never mind, just remember I was only 16. That car would roll in any kind of weather.


 
 My car described in an earlier post was also a station wagon. I had a friend who also had an old station wagon, and he actually had a mattress in the back.....My parents weren't that stupid...:idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2005)

I learned to drive in my mother's station wagon...what a pain!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 28, 2005)

I had a 70-somthing Town and Country station wagon...faux woodgrain panels, low miles, pristine shape... paid 800 for it.  The long rear bed of that car served me well.  One day It randomly started on fire in my driveway and that was the end of the wagon.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 28, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> One day It randomly started on fire in my driveway and that was the end of the wagon.


 
 I hate it when that happens....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 28, 2005)

I had a 1988 Corsica...what a piece of junk that was for $400...had that until I got t-boned the day after my eightteenth birthday.  then I got my '88 Accord, dropped it two inches and had 2.5" stainless off the downpipe to the three inch coconut shooter I liked to call a muffler...hehe.  damn, was that thing loud.  that lasted until I rear-ended a Cavilier going 7mph and to replace the bumper, bumper reinforcer, right fender, and right headlight and turn signal assembly from the exact model car, just the opposite color, my white Honda looked like it had a black eye.  sold that, now I got a '91 Accord hand-me-down that I've done some bolt-on mods to, just gotta wait to get an actual job before I can do what I want to it.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 28, 2005)

1976 Fiat Spider.  man i was soooo kewl.    yet unfortunately, very poor too.  ever try to find parts for those things?  not cheap.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 28, 2005)

Gorgeous car.. I think of old 60's spy movies when I think of the Fiat Spider.  



			
				Sapper6 said:
			
		

> 1976 Fiat Spider. man i was soooo kewl.  yet unfortunately, very poor too. ever try to find parts for those things? not cheap.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 28, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Gorgeous car.. I think of old 60's spy movies when I think of the Fiat Spider.



 i thought of picking up hot, older chicks.  didn't go over so well. :whip:


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 29, 2005)

My first car was a 8 year old '72 Ford Pinto.. (Yes i've heard all the jokes)

 Best thing about that car was when the engine blew I could pull out the engine with my hands!!!

 Now I am shopping for my Son's first car...

 Thanks for making me feel old!!!!


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 29, 2005)

'65 Chevy II, four door, straight six, three on the tree.


----------



## dsp921 (Sep 29, 2005)

1971 Buick Skylark, I paid $1200 for it but spent a small fortune making it into a GS-X clone.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 7, 2005)

My first car I got in '95- 1989 2 door Ford Escort.  A/C didn't work very well.  By the time I replaced the transmission twice (and sounded like the the third was coming up), traded it in with a '98 Escort- EXCELLENT car!  Only problems I've had (so far) are minor wear-and-tear kinds of things.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 7, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> My first car I got in '95- 1989 2 door Ford Escort. A/C didn't work very well. By the time I replaced the transmission twice (and sounded like the the third was coming up), traded it in with a '98 Escort- EXCELLENT car! Only problems I've had (so far) are minor wear-and-tear kinds of things.


What on earth possesed you to go for another Escort? =)


----------



## mantis (Oct 7, 2005)

84 lincoln towncar
it wasnt that bad when first drove it!
well, i sold it to someone, but the engine exploded with him on the freeway
he left it on the ramp and walked home!
lol


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I had a 70-somthing Town and Country station wagon...faux woodgrain panels, low miles, pristine shape... paid 800 for it.  The long rear bed of that car served me well.  One day It randomly started on fire in my driveway and that was the end of the wagon.


Worst thing that ever happened to mine was the drive shaft dropped out of it while I was doing 60 mph.  Luckily it was the rear end of the shaft and I didn't flip it.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 7, 2005)

how about this as a different question... which was your favorite car? Why was it your favorite?

MrH


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2005)

Toyotas have been very, very reliable for me!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 7, 2005)

1968 Contemporary AC/Shelby Cobra. I've raced cars all my life and it still made my palms sweat every time I drove that car.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 7, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> how about this as a different question... which was your favorite car? Why was it your favorite?
> 
> MrH


1994 Peterbuilt 379 series.  Had a 425 cat engine, 13 speed tranny.  That truck road a little too comfortable.  It was like sitting in your living room recliner.  Geared just right to pull hills and still had the right high gear ratio for running well on the flats.  As far as vehicles of the 4 wheel variety I can't say that I've ever had one that really stands out for me.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 7, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> how about this as a different question... which was your favorite car? Why was it your favorite?
> 
> MrH


My favorite car was, and is my 2000 Toyota Echo.. Green, tiny, speedometer in the center of the dash.  Has more space inside it than a clown car.  Drives like a shopping cart.  

The poor thing has suffered so much parking lot borne damage and falling tree limb damage it's absurd.  I eventually named him Jobe.  It's been mega dependable this last 5 years, never broke down or gave me any major problems.  I adore my car.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 7, 2005)

My first and favorite car was a 1964 VW Beetle with 180,000 miles.  It topped out at 55 MPH but felt like it was going 120 .  

Jeff


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> My first and favorite car was a 1964 VW Beetle with 180,000 miles.  It topped out at 55 MPH but felt like it was going 120 .
> 
> Jeff


When my mother met my step-father (I was 3 years old) he had a dark green '64 beetle with almost 200k on it.  I remember him telling me once that he rebuilt the engine in it and could wiggle the pistons back and forth in the block before the rebuild but it still ran.  Dad is 6'4'' and looked a little odd sitting in such a small car but even now he wishes he'd never sold it.  Lately, I see a lot of older beetles sitting for sale during my travels.  With the fuel economy of the little engine they are looking better to me every day.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 8, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> What on earth possesed you to go for another Escort? =)


I don't know!  Seriously, I figured what I had was a lemon.  The engine and such is better in the "new" one anyways.  My dad has a '03 or '04 (it was brand new at the time) Mitsubishi Spider- I like that car!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Oct 8, 2005)

It was a Ford Mustang it was a 1971 mach-1, great muscle car. I paid roughly $2k for it, it had major restoration issues, and I spent quite a penny on it fixing it up (was red with a black stripe). I had it through high school and my first year of college, but I guess the mileage and the age caught up with it, despite restoration efforts, it just started giving me too many problems. At that time I just felt it would be better off to sell it to someone who had more time to figure out those issues and maybe do a better job and fixing it up, so I got rid of it and leased a 4runner.

For the second question, my favorite car is probably what I drive now, a BMW Z4.  It looks sweet man, like a mini bat mobile.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 8, 2005)

1969 (I think) Pontiac Lemans...8 cylinder, green with a black roof... The fastest car I've ever owned.  It was a death trap, falling apart heep with no dash board lights (I had to use a flashlight at night), a sagging interior roof and an 8 tack tape deck!  It was very fun to drive though.  It was my brother's and he gave it to me for nothing when he got a hotter car - a Monte Carlo, and he loved it so much he'd wash his new hub caps in the dishwasher :uhyeah: ...man did he get in trouble for that.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 10, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Year: 1975
> 
> Make: Chevrolet
> 
> ...



I remember that car!!!! Many a night I sat on the hood of that car talking smack and hitting on girls                    :ultracool  :cheers:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 31, 2005)

well my first couple of years i drove my parents cars, a 1986 nissan pickup, that was suppose to be midnight blue, but faded to purple, called it the purple people eater.  

the other was a yellow jeep wrangler that my dad got for 1,000. a 1990.  that he put bullet hole stickers on.  not really feminine

however, the first car i bought myself, was a 1964 1/2 mustang, convertible, that is a steel blue with a white top, pony interior and it ran me 6000.  and still running in great condition

it's my summer car


----------



## Gemini (Oct 31, 2005)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> well my first couple of years i drove my parents cars, a 1986 nissan pickup, that was suppose to be midnight blue, but faded to purple, called it the purple people eater.
> 
> the other was a yellow jeep wrangler that my dad got for 1,000. a 1990. that he put bullet hole stickers on. not really feminine
> 
> ...



saweeeeettt!!!


----------



## Shodan (Oct 31, 2005)

1983 Nissan/Datsun Sentra was my first car.

  Now I have a 2000 Honda Civic.  It's much better than my first car, but my first car had more character!!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 31, 2005)

My first car was a convertible, a 1965 Mercury Cougar, metallic red paint and black top, with red interior and chrome spoke rims.  The car originally belonged to my older sisters who drove it while in high school.  My brother did the paint job and detailing.  My sisters left for college and gave it to me.  Unfortunately, I didn't have it for very long as extenuating family situation needed it to be sold.  

My car that I actually used for many years as a single in college and early years of marriage was a 1979 Honda Civic hatchback. My brother did the paint job and detailing too.  I bought it from him for $1.00.  It was painted in 3-tone black/charcoal gray/smoke gray with gold and black pin striping.  It was one of the most reliable cars I ever had--very well maintained and terrific fuel economy!  Unfortunately, it got wrecked when I was pregnant with my first child.

- CC


----------



## Gemini (Oct 31, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> My first car was a convertible, a 1965 Mercury Cougar


 Hmm. Never even knew there was a Cougar in '65



			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> it got wrecked when I was pregnant with my first child.


Bummer. Sounds like a story in its own right.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 31, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Hmm. Never even knew there was a Cougar in '65.



Oh, good eye!  Thank you for pointing that out.  It was actually a '67 or '68.  I'm embarrassed.   There were not very many convertibles.  I think the one we got was customized.




			
				Gemini said:
			
		

> Bummer. Sounds like a story in its own right.



It is, especially since this is a story that involves five other cars... but I may need to save that story for another time.

- Ceicei


----------



## bushi jon (Nov 1, 2005)

MY first car was a 1975 or 6 grand tarino 2 door 351 cleavand pos rear it flew. It looked just like Starskey and Hutches car


----------



## rmclain (Nov 1, 2005)

1967 Camaro RS  - my father bought this car new on December 1, 1966.
Marina blue paint, hidden headlights, deluxe interior, 327ci/275hp, muncie 4-sp transmission, A/C, positraction.

My father still has this car.  Keeps it garaged, but doesn't currently drive it.

R. McLain


----------

